# Dog Training, IPO, Schutzhund Near West Dunbarton - Help



## Euan (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi. 
I want to get into IPO and BH next year.
Where are the closest and best clubs near to west dunbartonshire?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Euan said:


> Hi.
> I want to get into IPO and BH next year.
> Where are the closest and best clubs near to west dunbartonshire?


BH is part of IPO it is the temperament test needed before you go on to title

BAGS and GSDL have clubs in Scotland

GSDL Clubs:

*Branch Club Secretaries (Scotland)*
*Forth Sports Dog Club (Midlothian)*
Secretary: Heather MacDonald
Tel No: 07876 210 243
Email: [email protected]

*Fife Schutzhund Club (Fife)*
Secretary: John Wilson
Tel No: 01821 642 700
E-mail: [email protected]

*Saltire Schutzhund Group (Ayrshire)*
Secretary: Dorothy S Bannerman
Tel No: 01560 323 212
E-mail: [email protected]

*Sport Dogs Stirling County (Harthill)*
Secretary: Mr Allan Elliott
Tel No: 0141 649 9209
Email: [email protected]

BAGSD clubs

http://bagsdipo.co.uk/3.html


----------

